# Compressor won't shut off / low pressure from regulator



## HolySheet! (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello,
I have a DeWalt D55168 compressor. Link below.

DEWALT 15 Gal. Portable Electric Air Compressor-D55168 - The Home Depot

Two problems:

1. The compressor will not shut off. It builds pressure to about 200 psi and blow the relief valve. 

2. The pressure coming from the tank even when the tank has 200 psi is very low. It will barely run any air tool. I removed the hose out of the equation and hooked tools directly up to the valve on the compressor. Same problem, just enough pressure to spin my orbital sander, but you can stop the sander from turning with a finger tip. 

Could it be a bad pressure switch and bad regulator? Will either one cause both problems?

Any ides? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## surveywaters (Feb 1, 2016)

The pressure switch is a multi port switch I believe. So the air goes through the switch to the regulator. If you are building enough pressure to blow a safety valve on the tank but the switch and regulator aren't getting pressure, there is likely be blockage at the inlet port of the switch. Remove the regulator assembly, remove the switch, inspect the ports. May want to just count the ports and replace the switch, they are not very expensive. Letting that compressor make it to 200psi is not good for the pump.


----------

